# horses and wolves screen savers (no Kevin Costner though...)



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok - just mentioned Kevin to get Betsy Linda to sit up and notice 

Luv asked me to make some screensavers for Little Miss Luv, so here they are for everyone who would like them. Hope she likes them Luv!!

(You would never believe how many horse and wolf pics are out there.....)

Any one wishing to add more - please do!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow beautiful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda C-M is the one with the Kevin avatar!!  Though I agree with her.  Nice ss's!

Betsy


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linda C-M is the one with the Kevin avatar!! Though I agree with her. Nice ss's!
> 
> Betsy


oooops - will edit - sorry got y'all mixed up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They're beautiful! I know she's going to love them. I love them! 

Thank you so much.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> They're beautiful! I know she's going to love them. I love them!
> 
> Thank you so much.


You're very welcome.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I love them. They're gorgeous.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Wilson those are beautiful!! I think what you did to me falls under the category of cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful pictures even if I don't have any interest in wolves and horses...I just clicked here because Linda posted and I wanted to see Kevin Kostner this morning.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Beautiful pictures even if I don't have any interest in wolves and horses...I just clicked here because Linda posted and I wanted to see Kevin Kostner this morning.


LOL


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Very pretty, although the last one frightens me a little, LOL!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Wilsondm -- These are beautiful screensavers!  Has someone already found a way to get them on our K2s?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

libro said:


> Thanks Wilsondm -- These are beautiful screensavers! Has someone already found a way to get them on our K2s?


Oh, yes. I think this is the most recent thread about it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5734.0.html


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Really pretty pictures, I like #2 the best.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here are some more wolves! (For little Luv specifically...)


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

And more horses too! the ponies are from Assateague Island ponies - Misty of Chincoteague was a favorite book of mine growing up.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, great screen savers! Love the ponies, Misty was one of my favorite books as a kid too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

These are great! Rayna will love these! Thank you so much.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

That black Arabian looks like The Black Stallion! Gorgeous!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice! The hubby would love the wolves... I will have to show him when he comes home this weekend.


----------

